# Gilde Nordlicht sucht auf Die Aldor



## Raziel2710 (15. April 2009)

Grüße die Gilde Nordlicht sucht auf dem schönen Server Die Aldor ein wenig Verstärkung.

Bist du Tank? Ein Druide oder Paladin? Dann melde dich bei uns. Du solltest wissen was deine Klasse so kann, um sie auch im Endcontent ausspielen zu können. Equip ist zweitrangig, da kann man immer was machen. Wir sind eine nette Gemeinschaft in der du dich sicher wohlfühlen wirst. 
Gesucht wird ausserdem ein Raidheiler (Schamane,Druide,Priester) der auf einem hohen Niveau spielen kann. Meldet euch Ingame bei Serpius. Ihr werdet dann zu einen Testraid eingeladen.

MFG Serpius


----------

